# Honda HS50 carburetor rebuild question



## bass_on_tap (Aug 25, 2013)

Does anyone know if you can buy a complete rebuild kit, jets, screws, gaskets etc for the Honda HS50 or do I need to piece meal it? And was this carb made for Honda by Tecumseh? I keep getting "Tecumseh HS50 carburetor" results when I do a Google search. I think it's because Tecumseh has a carburetor with a model number of HS50.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Yeah, I would imagine that HS50 confuses your search engine.

Take a look at Honda's site. You can look up parts for your HS50 there. You can't buy parts directly through them, but with the part numbers you can take the information to your dealer, or look for the best price online.

Honda Power Equipment - Parts Look Up Results

If you don't have a dealer, this place is a great place for parts.

Honda Parts


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

HS-50 is a model number for Tecumseh engines. Your Honda probably has something like a GX160 in it.

I did find this:
http://www.turfeagleparts.com/pages...1000784/CARBURETOR/HS50-JPN-WA/24147320B7328A

The gasket kit seems expensive and only seems to have 3 gaskets.


----------



## bass_on_tap (Aug 25, 2013)

The engine is a g200, the model is over 30 years old and needs a carb rebuild. Looking for a complete gasket/jet kit so I can do it right.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

You might have to order parts you're looking for individually. I don't know that Honda sells a one size fits all like some of the Tecumseh or Briggs kits I've seen that have parts for different, but similar carbs. The parts diagrams and lists of the Honda carb will point you in the right direction.


----------



## bass_on_tap (Aug 25, 2013)

Thanks, I ordered the parts individually and expect them soon.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Super, let us know how the rebuild goes when you get them.


----------

